# Windows 10 and HD4870



## dudes95 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi... i'm looking to upgrade from win7 sp1 to win 10 but im hesitant because i cant find drivers for my hd4870 and i'm a frequent gamer so can someone please help me out here...thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Only the HD 5000 series and above received drivers for Windows 10. I wouldn't recommend upgrading as you may be bad quality with a default driver.


----------



## dudes95 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for your suggestion but i have installed win 10 and surprisingly it's onbaord driver works pretty good with all the games i have been playing....even gta v as i got 0 crashes in my 2hour gameplay....anyway win10 suffers from low res texts in many apps ...can you please suggest a solution for that .... thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is a cause of a default driver. Make sure your resolution is set to the recommended.

What apps are you speaking of?


----------



## dudes95 (Mar 14, 2010)

rainmeter...utorrent etc and my res is 1280x1024


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Increase the screen resolution to match your monitor's native resolution.

If you're already using the native res, post a screenshot so we can see how bad the text is. You might need to configure it using Clear Type.


----------



## dudes95 (Mar 14, 2010)

my resolution is at its highest i.e 1280x1024 ....programs like rainmeter and utorrent are suffering from fuzzy text and i have also included a pic from chrome for comparison as the text in chrome is fine....there is one more thing that i want to ask that i have upgraded from win 7 and there is a 'windows.old' folder in c drive roughly around 11gigs and as i have no intention of rolling back so i want to get rid of it so is it safe to just delete it???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It might just be the screenshots, but they look the same to me.

The Windows.old is your backup file if you need it. Otherwise it can be removed.


----------



## dudes95 (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah they does look the same in screenshots but its pretty annoying irl...anyway thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

dudes95 said:


> ....there is one more thing that i want to ask that i have upgraded from win 7 and there is a 'windows.old' folder in c drive roughly around 11gigs and as i have no intention of rolling back so i want to get rid of it so is it safe to just delete it???


Windows.old will be automatically deleted after 30 days.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It might just be that those programs haven't received a Windows 10 update/patch yet. Give it time see if it fixes itself.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Fuzzy text is normally the result of one of the anti-aliasing settings in catalyst control center. 
I had the same issue a while ago with a 4870 in w7, but til I updated my computer I never ran w10 on bare hardware, always through a VM so never had to mess with it.


----------

